# Environnements de dveloppement > Delphi > Codes sources  tlcharger >  Table de correspondance ISO-HTML

## Sub0

Bonjour, 

Je vous propose un nouvel lment  utiliser : Table de correspondance ISO-HTML

Table de conversion pour les caractres spciaux sous forme de .inc  inclure dans votre source.

Version simplifie ici.

Qu'en pensez-vous ?

----------

